# Shearline Boatworks Jericho Bay Skiff



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd love to own a classic style wooden boat some day

http://skiffrepublic.com/the-road-to-a-jericho/


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

beautiful boats! but i would be scared to use them..


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I own both Wooden Boat build issues of the first Jericho skiff rebuild. Those are my FAVORITE boat building articles ever. I've never hear of Shearline but their Jericho is INCREDIBLE!
That video was awesome! Thanks for posting it! That dude's garage would bring tears to my eyes if I were to ever see it in person! His garage alone is worth more than EVERYTHING I own or have ever owned! WOW!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

YEAH! That makes all of us step back and see perfection.....WOW!!!

Breath taking


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That skiff is stunning! Sadly, I would destroy the finish in one trip and I'd be too busy using it to ever bother buffing it back to its original glory. I do like that design though...

Nate


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I would love to see a flats boat skiff built like this. All wood and varnish, how beautiful it would be.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

This would definitely be my Sunday boat, that thing is beautiful.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I would be too scared to take it out of the garage.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

i would put it in my living room and never move it.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful work but can't imagine what would happen the first time to step onboard with wet bare feet....WHOOPS!


----------

